# My hellebores



## Wendy (Apr 15, 2017)

Helleborus niger









These others are hybrids....don't know the names. I do have Helleborus foetidus as well but it was only planted last fall and did not produce flowers this year.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 15, 2017)

A couple more....

This is a HUGE patch. I haven't cleaned up the old dead leaves on it yet so please excuse the messy appearance.












This one is only a year old and is still working on growing. The flower (notice the tight bud) is almost jet black. It has good new growth this spring so I'm hoping it will catch this year and have a good blooming next spring.


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2017)

Wendy, your pictures are gonna cost me money come fall
planting time! I need some of these as well to tide me over between daff season and my other perennials.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2017)

Wonderful flowers!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice flowers, good size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don I (Apr 18, 2017)

Very nice, I just stopped in at Belgian Nursery on my way back from Kitchener Thursday morning and bought 2. They are not as pretty as your doubles.
Don


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 22, 2017)

Wonderful plants Wendy, they are blooming in my garden as well now. Think I ought to take some photos?


----------



## Wendy (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh yes please! I love seeing new Hellebores. :clap:


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 24, 2017)

Here you are Wendy, some hellebore shots from my garden


----------



## Wendy (Apr 24, 2017)

Beautiful! Thank you! I have the black Hellebore but it hasn't given me a good blooming yet. It's a young plant so hopefully next year it will have a nice flowering.


----------



## Don I (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice looking plants and colour shades.
Don


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2017)

You've got to love hellebores. Mine finished flowering a month ago, but isn't it cool they can take such a range of climates and succeed.


----------

